# Wisteria is dying at the roots



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

I've noticed that while the leaves of my wisteria remain mostly green, the roots and the lower part of the stems are dying and rotting. The sprigs I got I planted in the gravel. One seems to be doing just fine, but the other two with the rot I just plucked out, removed the bad ends, and left floating for now.

Does anyone know why the root ends were dying? Also, I use Flourish for my tank.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine do that too sometimes.
It usually happens to me when the ends aren't clean cut when you plant them. 
I'd cut the ends with scissors up to the next bulge in the plant and replant, or let float till it has some roots again then replant...trying some root tablets could also help!


----------



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, I think some root tablets might be beneficial for them if I plant them when they get new roots. Neither the snail nor the betta really poo where the wisteria is, so maybe it needs a little extra help.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

I had the same problem with all the wisteria I've had. Eventually I just gave up on them ^^; I think wisteria just doesn't like me for some reason lol Please let us know if that ends up working for you so maybe I can start trying that too next time!


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

try floating until roots form and cut off well above the nasty parts!


----------



## mld02004 (Jan 4, 2013)

Same problem also. I cut the tops off and planted those. They are doing better than the original plant...


----------



## Sagat (Dec 13, 2012)

Seconding efg321's advice.

I've had infinitely more luck replanting at the roots than with clippings. My stems never seem to sprout roots at the site of the cut and prefer roots sprouted elsewhere on the stem.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Usually when you have rot at the base of the stem on stem plants- it is due to-the wrong color temp of light, old light bulbs and/or photoperiod related-if its not due to anaerobic soil.

The driving force behind successful planted tanks is the light...without proper color temp the plant can't photosynthesis. The stem rots at the substrate line so it can break away to find better light for survival.

What kind of bulbs do you have, age of bulbs, watts, kelvin and photoperiod.


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

that plant isnt really for floating


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

For some species of stem plants-Floating is a survival method-when its not happy or its needs being met in its location-It will break away-Float to a new location. While water wisteria isn't a true floating plant-it will be fine floating for awhile-at least until it sprout some new roots. This is one way I propagate some of my wisteria-When I clip the lower leaves from the top I pinched-I plant the pinched top and then I let the leaves float until that leaf sprouts roots-then I will lay a rock over the roots and once it anchors itself-I remove the rock.


----------



## RobMc (Oct 3, 2012)

What kind of soil / substrate is the wisteria planted in? Wist ferociously rips through substrate nutrients and depletes the general area pretty quickly. If it runs out of nutrition, it can experience die back. I haven't had this issue in fluval substrate with root tablets (gell caps filled with osmocote / peat / clay) - but I did before the addition of the root ferts. 

Somtimes the cutting will just start to rot before roots have a chance to grow. You'll have a lot more success if the node right above your cut already has some roots growing. Trim those roots down to 2 cm, and clip any leaves off that will be within 1 inch of the substrate.

Good luck


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I had the same problem - I bought a potted wisteria plant thinking that I would have great luck with it because it already had roots. The whole rooted bottom rotted out. I cut off the rot and replanted the stems about an inch apart and now my wisteria is MASSIVE and needs to be trimmed! I did also move the plant from the back of the tank to the middle, where the light seems to hit it better.

Which reminds me, can anyone give a tutorial on trimming wisteria for dummies? Lol...I'm afraid to do anything to it in fear of it dying, but it needs it...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What I do with my wisteria is pinch the tops-then I trim the leaves on that pinched top and replant the top-either straight into the substrate or I will lay a rock on the stem until it anchors and then I let the leaves float until they sprout roots so I plant them. 
The mother plant usually will send out side shoots and sometimes instead of a trim- I will lay the mother plant down on the substrate and lay a rock over it and it will send roots and anchor itself at every node.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Wonderful, thank you so much! I will be trimming my wisteria with my next water change then!


----------



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. c: I have my light bulb box in a different place right now, so I don't remember all the specs, but I can look them up later. It's just a compact fluorescent bulb.


----------



## RobMc (Oct 3, 2012)

I recommend trimming the plants at least 2/3 the way down. The top part itself will not regrow and if you trim high you'll end up with ugly side shoots all over the top of your tank (from experience). The regrowth tends to look nicer when you trim them no more than 3 inches from the substrate.


----------

